# get to know u



## lushvl (Mar 23, 2005)

most of you probly already know each other but i thought for the people who dont know anyone i thought it might be a good idea to get to know you all, 
so heres some ? that might help is get to know each other abit better  

Name: 

Age:

Loacation:

Hobbies:

Type of snakes: 

Any other pets:

hmm cant think of anything else, 
if anyone wants to add anything go for it


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 23, 2005)

hmmm..u 1st


----------



## BeardyBen (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi I love this site just came accross it and joined up  quite the little community aye! I live in Sydney and have 3 Beardys and a murray short neck turtle. :mrgreen:


----------



## lushvl (Mar 23, 2005)

sure no probs 

Name: Joanne

Age: 22

Loacation: St Marys ,SYDNEY

Hobbies:dont really have any hobbies, ive got 2 kids that i have to look after 

Type of snakes: im hoping to get a coastal soon

Any other pets: ive got 2 pet rats and a dog


----------



## lutzd (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome Lushy and BB! 

2 pet rats, eh? That'll come in handy when you get your snakes!  [just kidding!]


----------



## BeardyBen (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks lutzd! cant wait till im as well versed in reptile keeping as you guys! this sites a great reference though! :mrgreen:


----------



## instar (Mar 23, 2005)

Name: Burns

Age: 104

Loacation: springfeild

Hobbies: Hmm wouldnt you like to know!

Type of snakes: Any "See my vest"

Any other pets: Any "See my vest"

"Smithers, who are these loathesome blue-collar slobs, reading my post?, Release the Hounds" !!!!


----------



## pugsly (Mar 23, 2005)

Name: Steve

Age: 21

Loacation: South West Sydney 

Hobbies: Cricket, Rugby League, Marine Fish, Travelling, and of course REPTILES! 

Type of snakes: Get my childreni tomorrow night hopefully!!

Any other pets: Floppy Eared Rabbit, Rainbow Laurekeet, 3 Mice (Breeders), Getting 2 Beardies tomorrow too!!


----------



## diamond_python (Mar 23, 2005)

Name: Paul

Age: 26

Location: Altona Meadows, Melb Vic

Hobbies: Martial Arts, Fishing, Reptile keeping, Sports

Type of snakes: Diamond Python, Childrens Python, Coastal Carpet Python AND many more to come!!

Any other pets: 2 beardies and a wife (oops, did I say that?)

This type of post has been done a million times, but I suppose 1 more time won't hurt.


----------



## alexr (Mar 23, 2005)

Name: Alex (newbie also  )

Age: 32

Location: Belrose, Syd, NSW

Hobbies: Fishing, Bush walking

Snakes: working on it

Other Pets: 1 Beadie, a wife and two kids (one a bit snappy though)


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 23, 2005)

Name : Mick 

Loc : North Brisbane 

Hobbies : Motorbikes Reptiles Dobermanns 

Snakes : Murray , Coastals ,Darwins , Cape yorks ,Childrens (in order of apperance  ) 

Other pets : 2 Red Dobermanns ,obligatory food items x 30 odd


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Mar 23, 2005)

Name: Marc

Age: 30

Loacation: Brisvagas

Hobbies: reptiles and motorcycle riding stamp collecting and Daffadills

Type of snakes: plenty, 

Any other pets: PARROTS AND A CHOOK


----------



## keelow (Mar 23, 2005)

Name: Stu
Age: 29
Location: Melbourne
Hobbies: Reptiles, Mountain Biking, Sport Fishing (light tackle stuff), way too much time on the computer
Types of Snakes: One 2 year old MD python, Olive soon... (watch this space)
Any other Pets: girlfriend and her 2 cats, Ridgeback pup in june...


----------



## instar (Mar 23, 2005)

Name: Dan/Dad/"Hey" 

Age: Older every day

Location: At My Keyboard

Hobbies: Duh! Also Bonsai and annoying the hell out of my kids!

Type of snakes: Darwin (prev) Coastal

Any other pets: "Oh yes, way too many" 2 Turtles, 2 GT Frogs, 1 Shingleback, 
2 Bluies(pair), 3 Ewd's (one male 2 suspect) 3 beardies (pair and odd male) 2 dogs, 1 rabbit, 1 pair seahorses 1 pr Gobies (sand)


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 23, 2005)

Name: Jessie

Age: 16

Loacation: sunshine coast qld

Hobbies: tv music and animals

Type of snakes: 2 coastals 2 murrys

Any other pets: 2 beardies 2 gilleni goannas 2 dogs and a sister


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 23, 2005)

name;barry/baz

melbourne/frankston

i have a jungle..and many other pets

including dogs and frogs

love fishing, herpying,..and many other things

i have two ,cant complain, kids 14 and 11..and a loverly wife karen

just pm me if u have to know anything


----------



## instar (Mar 23, 2005)

You dont mention PRC under "hobbies" Jimmy?


----------



## trader (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome to the newest members  ...You may be interested in this topic along the same lines, from Feb 2004 on APS: "Getting To Know You....."

http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=2887

Cheers, Judy (aka HerpTrader)


----------



## herptrader (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: RE: get to know u*

Hey Stu, 

Mountain Biking (Breakondale Jeckl) and Herpin' are high on my fave past time lists.

I too spend too much time on computers... but alas that is my job :-/

__daavid (with 16 more years of riding and herping than you ;-) )



keelow said:


> Name: Stu
> Age: 29
> Location: Melbourne
> Hobbies: Reptiles, Mountain Biking, Sport Fishing (light tackle stuff), way too much time on the computer
> ...


----------



## herptrader (Mar 23, 2005)

it is about time I included a happy snap for the roges gallery. This is a shot of me where I spend way too much time. (Another interest is cabinet making - I made the desk and cupboards in this photo out of floor boards ;-) )

This is me with Stout - named after the beer that is beside me


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 23, 2005)

Name: Phil

Age: One foot in the grave

Loacation: Melbourne

Hobbies: Hobbies? what's a hobby?

Type of snakes: Couple of pythons

Any other pets: Guinea pigs, rats, mice, cats, (YES, Cats), coupla skinks and a goldfish. only got the goldfish cos the turtles were too slow to catch it  Anyone want it?????


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 23, 2005)

Name: Dave and Cheryl aka Davo and Chezza
Hobbies: Fulltime butcher and gaming manager, and also new MD owners and frog keepers
Occupation: Casual Rodentranching(and we love it) LOl! :lol:
Oops! Well we have two pet rats, 9 GTF;s, 2 desexed male pussies, and even tho we breed Reptile food, we talk to all of em LOL!


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 23, 2005)

Name: Wrasse

Age: Depends who I am feeling at the time 

Location: Brisbane

Hobbies: Trying to figure out how to give myself time to have one

Type of snakes: Coastals, maccies, brown tree, keelback, water python, jungle, filesnakes

Any other pets: Cats, dogs, horses, birds, frog, pink tongue, freshwater fish, saltwater fish, rat and mouse feeders


----------



## thals (Mar 23, 2005)

*RE: Re: get to know u*

Name: hehe thats tricky, well, its Jessica atm, butby 2moro it'll be Thalia 

Age: 18

Location: sunny Melbourne

Hobbies: studying languages and cultures (hehe, well i know it sounds boring but its the truth so ), researching wolves and wolf-dogs, inline skating, pranking ppl lol, super-soaker water fights , spending lotsa time with my baby...yes u Jimmy :wink:, and looking after all my other babies (pets, hehehe )

Types of Snakes: One coastal...lil Rasta  atm

Any other pets: my three baby doggies...Rambo the Siberian, Goldy the pomeranian, and my personal fave lil Rusty the pomxfoxy


----------



## Skorpious (Mar 24, 2005)

*RE: Re: get to know u*

Name: Anthony

Age: 21

Loacation: Bairnsdale, Victoria

Hobbies: Watching F1 and Rugby Union, bush-walking and trying to learn russian! (not easy when trying to teach self)

Type of snakes: 3 Darwins, 2 Children's

Any other pets: Just the snakes atm


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 24, 2005)

*RE: Re: get to know u*

Name: Craig

Age: 21

Location: Junee NSW.

Hobbies: Playing the bass and guitar. Writing music. Sitting on my ass doing nothing.

Types of snakes: 1 stimmie and 1 coastal.


----------



## zard (Mar 24, 2005)

Name: Sharon Tony

Loacation: Station in North West NSW

Hobbies: who has time??

Type of snakes: coastal, bredli, and diamonds coming tomorrow

Any other pets: do we have room for them all??
7 beardies
6 water dragons
1 mountain heath dragon
4 dogs
3 cats
1 wallaby
12 chooks
4 cows
1 sheep
1 pig
2 cockatiels
1 magpie


----------



## Greebo (Mar 24, 2005)

Name: Dave

Age: 35


Hobbies: mail officer/ part time sniper, baseball, guitar, golf 

Type of snakes: Darwins, Murrays, Diamonds, Water Pythons, Coastals, Prosperines, Childreni, Spotted, GTS, Tiger, White lipped snake and a scrubbie on the way 

Any other pets: 5 jags, Blue tongues, EWDs, beardies (centrals and easterns), shinglebacks, malamutes, cockatiels


----------



## Bryony (Mar 24, 2005)

Name: Bryony

Age: 21

Loacation: sydney 

Hobbies: everything

Type of snakes: none i hate them

Any other pets: my x boyfriend (he is in the cupbord)


----------



## angelrose (Mar 24, 2005)

Name: Angel Rose

Age: 23 i think....

Loacation: Werribee, west of melbourne.

Hobbies:Computers, animals, reading, TV - Go Jackass!

Type of snakes: Lots of Murrays, few Bredli, couple of Jungles, few water pythons, a darwin..... 

Any other petsair of Adult Beardies and an unrelated baby beardie, 3 dogs and a cat


----------



## lushvl (Mar 24, 2005)

*RE: Re: get to know u*

um, i dont think breedeing rats and mice (FOR CONSUMTION) is classed as having a pet.


----------



## carly689 (Mar 24, 2005)

Name: Carly

Age: 20

Location: Mildura, VIC

Hobbies: Animals, Tv, Computers, Reading.

Type of Snakes: MD's & Coastals

Other Pets: 2 dogs 1 cat 2 cockatiels 2 goldfish


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 24, 2005)

ok i couldnt edit my post last night so ill just add 
hobbies: deffinetly hanging with my baby jess


----------



## earthmother (Mar 24, 2005)

Name: Em

Age: Really really really old

Loacation: On the Coast, NSW

Hobbies: lol, Breatheing.

Type of snakes: Murray Darling, Two Coastal Pys and Two cute Water Pythons.

Any other pets: We class the reptiles that live in our yard as 'ours', and the Frogs too. We dog sit a 'Moodle' for the neighbours and that's enough. No other pets if you don't include Shadow.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 24, 2005)

come on muddy ur what 45, 46 thats not old


----------



## earthmother (Mar 24, 2005)

Aw Jimmy how kind of you, but nah I'm old duck lol.
Hey, Love is in the air I see....How adorable. Now, who is this girl?
lol, I'm sure she's perfect.


----------



## playwell (Mar 24, 2005)

Name: Craig

Age: 31

Loacation: Pottsville (North Coast NSW)

Hobbies: Animals, Guitar, Boating, Fishing, Biking, Bushwalking & Making things outa stuff :lol: 

Type of snakes: Coastals, Diamonds, Cape York, and tomorrow a Darwin Hatchy

Any other pets: "Piggy" my other half, AKA Monica 21 yo Female human.


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 24, 2005)

Name: Shaz
Age: I forget 
Loacation: Ipswich, Sunny QLD 
Hobbies: Graphics & Photography 
Type of snakes: 2 Stimmies, 1 Childrens, 2 Coastals, 8 Hatchy childrens and 11 hatchy maccies 
Any other pets: Dog, Cat, Rat, Chooks, Parrots, Barbata, Vitties, netties and Blueys and all the wild ones, lol.


----------



## ether (Mar 24, 2005)

Name: Alex
Age:16
Location: Sydney
Hobbies: Bodyboarding
Type of snakes: 2 coastals and a bredli
Other pets- 2 sleepies, soon to be 2 Ackies and 2 cats.


Greebo, any chance of a pic of one of the Jags??

Cheers Alex


----------



## rumpig (Mar 24, 2005)

Name: karl

Age: 31

Loacation: gold coast

Hobbies: anything out side 

Type of snakes: 2 coastals 2 jungles

Any other pets: 4 bearded dragons 4 water dragons 2 shingle backs a cat


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2005)

ether, i'm pretty sure that Greebo's "jags" aren't too reptilian in nature :wink: ... :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 24, 2005)

ur not an old duck muddy ur still in the right genoration lol and i wouldnt say u were anything over 50

and the gurl is pyhonrockchik1 aka jess has a post in this thread on the second page lol and yep shes perfect


----------



## lushvl (Mar 24, 2005)

ok i thought of some better ?


Do u pee in the shower?

scrunch or fold?

sleep belly, side or back?

do you snore?

brush your teeth night or morning?

do u pick your nose?

blondes brunettes or red-heads??

do u use conditioner??


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 24, 2005)

no
not sure what u mean ha ha ha 
side and back
no
night
no
brunettes with red streaks he he he 
i dont even use shampoo havnt washed my hair for 8 months


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

> i dont even use shampoo havnt washed my hair for 8 months


That's disgusting Jessie, no wonder your hair looks like dread locks........;-)


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 24, 2005)

ha ha ha i cant wash my hair because of the dred locks i only use water if i use shampoo or conditioner it wont wash out it just stays in there lol


----------



## jimbo (Mar 24, 2005)

Name: james

Age: 15

Loacation: Sydney 

Hobbies: nothing really...friends i guess

Type of snakes: jungle python and an olive 

Any other pets: 2 turtles, dog, cat, tropical fish and soon to be marine tank. ohh and 2 mice


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

> ha ha ha i cant wash my hair because of the dred locks i only use water if i use shampoo or conditioner it wont wash out it just stays in there lol



Poor PRC, she will have to put up with your smelly hair.....LOL :wink: :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 24, 2005)

well it smells really good acctually cause i use a bee wax to hold it together lol i think it smells good anyways


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

Just don't attract the bees Jessie and all will be good.....LOL


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 24, 2005)

ill try my best matey but i cant promise anything alltho bees would be a nice change getting sick of the red backs in there at the moment


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

LOL, not the first time I have heard of that, in fact I think the guy was killed after being bitten several times on the head by them.

Urban myth or truth........you decide....muhahaha. LOL


----------



## Kenshin (Mar 24, 2005)

name: chris
age: 19
location: ipswitch/brisbane
snakes: darwin carpets, murry darlings, olives, a pair of scrubs on the way
other pets: fitzroy river turtles, trio of v.scalaris, lovely gf
hobbys: work, sleep, drink, herps of course, paintballing, net gameing

no beer n tv make chris something something.....


----------



## instar (Mar 24, 2005)

> i dont even use shampoo havnt washed my hair for 8 months



Do ya find any herps in it Jimmy ???? :shock:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 24, 2005)

go crazy dont mind if i do 

gimme d bat marge gimme da bat cmon gimme da bat ha ha ha scared ya ahhhhhh


----------



## Greebo (Mar 24, 2005)

[quote="


Greebo, any chance of a pic of one of the Jags??

Cheers Alex[/quote]

Here ya go.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

There is something wrong Greebs, it has a bulge in the bonnet......LOL. Hope you did the right thing and threw away the sea anchor of an engine that it originally came with.;-) Or do you have a 50 litre oil tank to go with the petrol tank......LOL

Looks nice mate.


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 24, 2005)

Look at the Rego letters and it means oil  Hehehe, sorry Greebs just couldn't resist mate


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

ROTFLMFAO Afro, how true....


----------



## westhamsc (Mar 24, 2005)

name: westie
age: 19 
location: frankston victoria 
snakes: costal, diamond, children's, MD, bredli 
other pets: frillys , gippys and my lovely dog max
hobbys: soccer, soccer oh and did i mention soccer


----------



## playwell (Mar 24, 2005)

Do u pee in the shower? 

A: Only if I'm cold :lol: 

scrunch or fold? 

A: Definitly scrunch, I'm a Tradey

sleep belly, side or back?
A: All, I like a combination

do you snore? 
A: no if i drink spirits, Yes if I drink beer.

brush your teeth night or morning?
A: Morning & night

do u pick your nose?
A: All the Time, Chicks did it!!!  :lol: 

blondes brunettes or red-heads?? 
A: Well, started of with brunettes, after many years of searching found the very rare naturel blond after many fakes, if you know what I mean  , and then settled with a redhead, & yes a naturel red/ strawberry blond

do u use conditioner??
A: yes but don't stop old age :cry:


----------



## snakes_alive (Mar 25, 2005)

Name: Debbie

Age: 36

Location: Penrith area

Hobbies: folk art, pyrography, camping

Type of snakes: childrens and a coastal
-Lizards: bluey's, shingle backs and beardies.

Any other pets: 2 huskies, 2 cats, 1 bird, 1 husband and 4 kids. :lol: 



> Do u pee in the shower?



Umm NO :? 



> sleep belly, side or back?


side (if I've got a head ache lol) :lol: :lol: 



> do you snore?


I've never heard myself so no  



> do u pick your nose?


when no ones watching  :lol:


----------



## thals (Mar 25, 2005)

jimmy_the_kid said:


> and the gurl is pyhonrockchik1 aka jess has a post in this thread on the second page lol and yep shes perfect



hehehe, being '"perfect" is a lil different to being a "perfectionist"...the latter describes me, striving for perfection yet never getting there or anywhere even remotely close to it lol


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 25, 2005)

lol well ur perfect to me


----------



## thals (Mar 25, 2005)

hugsta said:


> > ha ha ha i cant wash my hair because of the dred locks i only use water if i use shampoo or conditioner it wont wash out it just stays in there lol
> 
> 
> 
> Poor PRC, she will have to put up with your smelly hair.....LOL :wink: :lol:



lol it smells great...the bees wax really does its job, seriously  and i luv his dreads no matter what anyone else thinks :wink:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 25, 2005)

he he he yay see she likes em so there lol 

thanx hun


----------



## lushvl (Mar 25, 2005)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HI-JACKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


dreads are ok when there well kept, its gross when there all gross and festy like it 'looks' like he hasnt washed his hair in about a year


----------



## hugsta (Mar 25, 2005)

> lol it smells great...the bees wax really does its job, seriously and i luv his dreads no matter what anyone else thinks



I like dreads, but has to suit the person who has them.



> dreads are ok when there well kept, its gross when there all gross and festy like it 'looks' like he hasnt washed his hair in about a year



Totally agree.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2005)

> the latter describes me, striving for perfection yet never getting there or anywhere even remotely close to it lol


 A perfectionist? Who are you going out with again? 8)


----------



## thals (Mar 25, 2005)

Greebo said:


> > the latter describes me, striving for perfection yet never getting there or anywhere even remotely close to it lol
> 
> 
> A perfectionist? Who are you going out with again? 8)


very funny Greebo, well Jimmy's perfect for me, and the perfection like i sed is more to do with being hard on myself :roll:


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 25, 2005)

Name: Simone

Age: 26

Loacation: Campbelltown 

Hobbies: V8supercars, anything to do with John Bowe Go Team BOC. Scuba Diving and League Go the Dragons. 

Type of snakes: 6 pythons 13 lizards

Any other pets: My staffy named Conan he's my baby.


----------



## lushvl (Mar 25, 2005)

oh i love staffys, 

i used to have one 
but i had to give him away


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 25, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhh how adorable. They are the best dogs.......I'll try and fiind one fo my Conan for you

Simone.


----------



## Shimarah (Mar 25, 2005)

Name: Shimarah
Age:29
Location: Sunshine Coast QLD
Hobbies: Horses,beach & Herps of course.
Type of snakes: 2 Maccies
Other pets- My 2 adorable Staffies Rackish & Rajah.2 Oscars and a few other fish. The 30 or so horses at work which I treat like my own


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 25, 2005)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> Greebo said:
> 
> 
> > > the latter describes me, striving for perfection yet never getting there or anywhere even remotely close to it lol
> ...



u cant win greebs lol 

and my hair looks like it hasnt been washed for years so u gotta love it he he he


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

*Name:* Alan a.k.a Sherman, Shermie, Sherms, Teamsherman

*Age:* 27 very very soon

*Location:* City sydney

*Hobbies:* Biketrials, Street mtb riding, beer, herps, beer, cichlids, bourbon and coke, beer and Internet. 

*Type of snakes:* 3 coastals

*Other pets:* 2 bluies, 3 shinglebacks, 1 beardie, 2 Red Devils, numerous convict cichlids, 1 young flatmate and many roaches and many and many pet peeves..LOL


----------



## angua21 (Mar 28, 2005)

Name: Anita

Age: 23

Location: Queanbeyan

Hobbies: Horse riding, cars, my 2 kids...

Type of snakes: 1 coastal

Any other pets:2 horses, 3 dogs, a fighting fish and my kids..


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

Name: Zac

Age: 16

Loacation: Geelong 

Hobbies: Hockey and herps

Type of snakes: none yet

Any other pets: 3 beardies (centrals), stumpy, bluey, ///// not mine but family members --->>> budgie, rabbit, fighting fish, 6 clownfish (nemos) , blue tang and about 8 anenomes


----------



## rddryland4 (Mar 28, 2005)

Name: Daniel

Location: Sydney Woolloomooloo

Snakes: 1 coastal, 1 diamond

Other Pets: 2 cats, 2 oscars, 5 sailfin catfish, 4 mice(3 pregnant and about to produce food ha ha  )

Hobbies: Fishing, Cars(i have a 1971 HQLS monaro), and Bonsai.


----------



## Elibum (Mar 28, 2005)

name: Ellie
age: 15
Location: sydney
Snakes: 3 childrens
Other pets: guinea pigs, goldfish, fighting fish, 13 lizards, birds, dog


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: get to know u*



lushvl said:


> um, i dont think breedeing rats and mice (FOR CONSUMTION) is classed as having a pet.



But we do have two pet girl ratties - "Turbo" and "Missy" and they live inside in their big rat run, not out in the rodent ranch. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Duncan_gill (Mar 29, 2005)

Age: 25 

Location: Pymble, Sydney, NSW 

Hobbies: Kung fu, Taoism, reptiles, heavy metal music, psychology, mythology, sex, politics and religion.

Snakes: none (yet)

Other Pets: one dog


----------

